# Metal or aluminum sign blanks



## Reddawgs (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello Everyone! I need help finding white metal or aluminum sign blanks that are 5x7 no one seems to carry them. Thanks in advance for the help.

Greg


----------



## Reddawgs (Mar 26, 2008)

Sonya,
Thanks but can the aluminum be used for vinyl I need about 500 sign blanks for a job.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I order a lot of aluminum blanks, my supplier will cut down larger pieces like 4'x8' or larger. I figure out what size of sheet I need to buy to get the most pieces out of it. They have a $8.50 setup charge and a small cut charge for each piece. Make sure the people you go with cut with a shear though so you get a nice smooth edge.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes our supplier will cut metal too.. We bought a metal shear so we cut most of our own.. except when the pieces are too big for our sheer..
You want to get powder coated alum. sign blanks..
the sublimation ones are way to expensive and you dont need them coated for sublimation if your putting vinyl on them.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

If you are going to produce 500 of the same image, I would recommend screenprinting vs ps vinyl. A good gloss enamel with a hardener will due the trick. Contact NazDar for ink info


----------



## Reddawgs (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess the best thing to do would probably buy some boxes of blank 18x24 and cut them down to where I could get 9 signs out of each piece and then add that onto labor?
Thanks everyone for the help.
Greg


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

mystysue said:


> Yes our supplier will cut metal too.. We bought a metal shear so we cut most of our own.. except when the pieces are too big for our sheer..
> You want to get powder coated alum. sign blanks..
> the sublimation ones are way to expensive and you dont need them coated for sublimation if your putting vinyl on them.


 
What's the best place to get the blank signs. I am in Ohio

Thanks so much


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I know Johnson Plastics will do aluminum custom cut, however they most likely will not be local o you and you would then incur shipping (I live 110 miles from any kind of civalization, so I always pay shipping!).


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Johnson plastic has a location in Columbus, Ohio. ..... JB


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

Grimco Inc. – Sign Supplies, Traffic Signs, and Digital Materials i get most my aluminum from grimco - they have locations in columbus and cleveland i think.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone
I will see if they have what I need. In their catalog it only shows the sign blanks with the holes at the top and bottom and the customer actually needs 2 holes in the top to hang from a wooden sign. I will call tomorrow to see if they also carry those, or maybe I can just get them with no holes and drill them myself

Thanks to everyone on this forum that is so much help.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

those are the 'standards' that they carry listed in the catalog, but they will cut/drill any configuration you need!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

jberte said:


> those are the 'standards' that they carry listed in the catalog, but they will cut/drill any configuration you need!


 
Thanks so much
You are such a help, I am just now getting paid sign jobs, (cannot believe how much there is to be made in signs) I had signs made about 8 years ago when we opened our cabins and did not realize how much they were making off of me. All I can say is wow, glad I got my cutter.

Thanks again for all of your help
(the go postal logo you did was greatly appreciated) when I get out that way I will stop in and be your slave for the day (making signs, ha ha) to repay you.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

glad it helped  and by all means stop in - the coffee pot's always on - but no slavery required!!


----------



## StreetSignJoe (Apr 3, 2017)

Here is a great place for wholesale aluminum sign blanks. The company has been around since the 50s and they are the go-to place for sign blanks in bulk. I don't know too much about buying individually because I order them for my city.


----------

